# Another Bluebottle thread...



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 3, 2007)

HI,

Im currently raising Bluebottle larvae/maggots from the local fishing tackle shop, I have had varying success in the hatch rates of the pupae, when I have put a few tubs(the ones you get the fruitt flies in from live food shops) some have hatched loads of flies and some have just created hundreds of dried up pupae.

I am wondering if my insect room is too hot and dry for these pupae to develope propperly, of is I should be misting/keeping the puape damper.

If anyone knows any set conditions for the stages of the larvae or has had success with how they raise them I would be glad to hear it as I have a lot of hungry mouths depending on it.  

Thanks in advance

Mat


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 3, 2007)

i keep mine dry in my room which is nornall room humderty some times 30% somtimes 60%..i never spray them..room is 78F..i get them to hatch in few days..


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 3, 2007)

Do you get yours as pupae or maggots Macro?


----------



## Rick (Dec 3, 2007)

I take the maggots from the fridge and put however many I need into a deli cup. I set it on the shelf and in about five days I have flies. When those flies get low I get out some more maggots and do it again. I don't do anything special and this at about 72 degrees. Very simple.


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats strange because I got some out of the fridge as Maggots on the 25th nov, all pupated, temp has been around 82F in the insect room, and at present nothing. The pupa are ok tho as I have opened a few to find developed flies inside.

I can only think that I am keeping these too dry/hot Ill set a few tubs in different places around the flat and see how I get on.

All the maggots I had in the fridge (1 pint) have now pupated :S even at such cold temp???

My Idols are getting sick of the moths who are making alot of mess.


----------



## Rick (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine do not pupate in the fridge unless they're several weeks old. My fridge is right above freezing. You may be keeping them too warm.


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds like that is probably the case, I checked the fridge and the type I use only lowers the temperature by a certain percentage of the ambient air temp surrounding it. And with the fridge being in the insect room (which is hella warm) its probs not really that cold.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 6, 2007)

Matthewtinnion said:


> Sounds like that is probably the case, I checked the fridge and the type I use only lowers the temperature by a certain percentage of the ambient air temp surrounding it. And with the fridge being in the insect room (which is hella warm) its probs not really that cold.


im so sorry i missed this thread and yuor Q..i get pupae buddie fomr fishing shop..but they stink..why is this..should i go eles where?


----------



## Matthewtinnion (Dec 12, 2007)

Well, In my haste I set up alot f different enviroents from the pupa to develope in and... low and behold every single pupa i took out of the fridge hatched today, and it is a lot of pupa.

So nw I have about 20 tubs of 50 flys and no where near that many mouths to feed, anyone know how long these Blue bottle flys will live if fed well?

Will putsome pics up, its mad even just the one tb I put in with the Idolomantis has hatched all 50 or so fly out. think I may just switch to feeding everything flys from now


----------



## Gurd (Dec 21, 2007)

I think they live about a week, when I notice the 1st couple dying I start again in a fresh pot


----------



## nick barta (Dec 25, 2007)

The pupae stink because they secrete liquids through the pupae as they develop. In the US the Blue Bottle fly breeders use sawdust to soak up most of the juice, and replace the sawdust every week.


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 25, 2007)

ok - thanks for info


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone breed these flies? I really would like to start my own colonies, instead of being ripped off.


----------



## PeterUK (Mar 11, 2008)

As far i am aware you can breed most flys in a similar way, have you read this site ?

http://www.jangala.co.uk/Curly%20winged%20...e%20webpage.htm


----------



## mrblue (Mar 13, 2008)

i know its an old thread but just thought i would add that mine too pupate in the fridge and (if left long enough) even hatch in the fridge, ours isn't that cold i guess. i've also found that when you buy a maggot tub and put it in the fridge, the first batch of maggots you take out to let pupate and develop and hatch hatch out pretty well, and in about two weeks. subsequent batches take slightly less time each time to hatch out (obviously as they have done a limited amount of developing in the fridge), however hatch rate also seems to decrease for me, to the point where the maggots that have been in the fridge for ages just dont really hatch out ever when you take them out, which has left me up ###### creek a couple of times, so now i just get new tubs every so often, they dont cost much at all for how useful they are.

theres some good info on the forum in previous threads too.


----------

